

Ask YC: How do you take decisions? - mattjung

Do you decide spontaneously? Do you try to rationalize the decision process? Do you use certain tools to make decisions? Do you consider it important to document your decisions somehow to understand them later? Do you communicate decisions transparently towards co-workers or employees? Do you see any value at all in rationalizing decisions?
======
jyu
Separate the decisions into two large bins: issues and details. Spend more
time on issues than details.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=159978>

